# Carcass Sound



## Tornado Of Sole (Apr 30, 2006)

Anyone know what rig Bill Steer used on Symphonies of Sickness? I love that sound, and would be interested in modifying it for myself. I think he used an Ibanez with Duncan's, but am open to corrections on that. I haven't a clue about his amp and such though, so would appreciate some help on that.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 30, 2006)

For that era, he had a couple of Ibanez RGs & Jackson Soloists played through Marshall JCM series amps.

I'm partial to the Heartwork tone myself. Brutal!


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 30, 2006)

Heartwork sounds like a 5150.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Heartwork sounds like a 5150.


...but it ain't. 

It's a combination of 2 guitar amps mixed. 
It was recorded with a Marshall 1/2 stack & a Marshall 25w practice amp with a 10" speaker. That practice amp is the secret to that tone because it sits perfect in the lo-mid frequencies.

After learning of this, I recorded an album using a very similiar setup & I got excellent results.


----------



## DSS3 (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry Shannon, but it was a 5150 . Colin Richardson has said this himself.

It was the 5150 mixed with the Marshal micro stack for Heartwork.




Andy Sneap said:


> funny cause colin swears it was a 5150, marshall micro stack and 2 4x12 gaffer taped together back to back. I'll check with Amott.





On Symphonies, It was most likely his old JCM900 SLX.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, its so obviously a 5150. There's no way around that. Only a 5150 sounds that way. If other stuff was mixed in too, so be it.


----------



## angryman (May 1, 2006)

on symphonies it was a modded jcm800 & boss ds1 & on heartwork it was a 5150 & a 12 watt Marshall practice amp i think cos Andy Sneap now owns both Bill Steer's 5150 & Jcm800. I've actually recorded using the 5150 & it was ok but not as hot as my own.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 1, 2006)

Right. Heartwork is, from asking colin himself, a marshall jubilee jhead and a marshall guvnor pedal i believe or something like that. In any case, the sound fucking rocks, i loves it!

It seems like there's loads of different answers... But i remember being suprised at what colin said!


----------



## Jerich (May 1, 2006)

I opened for CARCASS a few times back in that era ( in a band called ALTAR) ..I remember JCM 800's and 5150's lining the stage along with Art's Powerplant..and wah's,Boss Overdrives ds-1...but they were known to change it up i guess.Carcass still have brutal tones...Mike Hickey Ruled (Venoms main guitarist now)


----------



## gojira (May 1, 2006)

Jerich said:


> I opened for CARCASS a few times back in that era ( in a band called ALTAR) ..I remember JCM 800's and 5150's lining the stage along with Art's Powerplant..and wah's,Boss Overdrives ds-1...but they were known to change it up i guess.Carcass still have brutal tones...Mike Hickey Ruled (Venoms main guitarist now)



yoiu were in altar? - holy shit!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 29, 2007)

Any chance you know which guitar Steer used? Amott's is obvious (maple fretboard, road flare red...550 anyone?) but Steer's S series...


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 29, 2007)

Bill had an S540LTD with a Dimarzio Super 3(later on) in it.  He might've had a couple more S540s, but that's the one I remember from vids and mags back in the day.


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 6, 2008)

Sorry to drag this up: Heartwork was the Jubilee/Microstack for Rhythm and 5150/Jubilee for lead

I believe it worked the same way as necroticism, Mike only recorded leads, Bill did all the rhythm stuff on the album


----------



## DiezelMonster (May 6, 2008)

Hey 

this might sound wierd

but I remember talking to Jeff walker once and he said for the song heartwork they used a diezel VH4 and a vintage gibson?!?!?!

he could have been fucking with me, but he seemed sincere????

I don't know if the VH4 was available back then though.

Chirs


----------



## Azathoth43 (May 6, 2008)

Damn how long has Diezel been around? That album came out when I was a sophomore in high school.


----------



## stuh84 (May 6, 2008)

I'm pretty certain the VH4 wasn't around back then, hell I not that certain Diezel were around that long.


----------



## DiezelMonster (May 6, 2008)

I only say that because I know Diezel started in 1994, and I'm just stating that as what I had been told by Jeff himself, you never know, I mean I doubt it, but.......

also the VH4 is the first amp he designed I have pictures of the original prototype lying around somewhere., anyhow, it doesn't really matter so much, Heartwork kicks fucking ass!

C

DIEZEL Guitar Amplification: vh4

this just states the vh4 was launched in 94, so who knows when the proto was made 

cs


----------



## petereanima (May 7, 2008)

and before the VH4 went in series-production, there were loads of "diezeled" marshalls and of course prototypes of the VH4.

diezeled marshall: like THIS one for example.


----------



## DDDorian (May 7, 2008)

I have this saved from some random forum, it's from the engineer at the studio during _Heartwork_, chekkit:



> Okay... the album was recorded at Parr Street Studios in Liverpool. Take a look at the link. At the time I was chief engineer there, after Peter Coghlan and I had teched the place from the ground up. The 4-studio 'Amazon Studios" complex had relocated there to the city centre after starting out in Kirkby, north of the city. Parr Street - 0151 707 1050
> 
> The recording was started in studio 2, on the Neve VR. There are some layout pics on the Parr Street site, studio 2 has excellent visibility from teh control room into the main area (25-feet ceiling height, 2000 square feet inthe main room, plus various acouostic iso rooms) and each of the iso rooms (Stone, Wood and Dead) are 'fanned out' in such a manner that there is direct visibility with the main room.
> 
> ...


----------



## amonb (May 7, 2008)

I think that is the second time we have seen that quote here dispelling these strange Carcass myths 

And how dare anyone laugh at the mighty Fudge Tunnel!


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 7, 2008)

InTheRavensName said:


> Sorry to drag this up: Heartwork was the Jubilee/Microstack for Rhythm and 5150/Jubilee for lead
> 
> I believe it worked the same way as necroticism, Mike only recorded leads, Bill did all the rhythm stuff on the album



Ok, I may be wrong on the heartwork front, but I'm pretty sure this is how Necroticism worked


----------



## alilcluless (Oct 23, 2013)

He keeps his gear stock. So for the ibanez rg/s he used Super3s, esp lp had seymour duncan JB / 59 combo, and the one he uses most often as of now is Gibson Les Paul Custom in Wine Red that has it has "original Gibson pickups" the bridge without the cover so that would make it a '78 T-Top humbucker set. As stated he used the original 5150/6505 not the 5150ii/6505+ and currently is using the EVH 5150 lll amps. The closest thing you can get to the gibson t-top is the bare knuckles pickup riff raff. And as far as pedals he uses a (which probably changes ... tuner, overdrive, noise gate) TC Electronic Polytune tuner, an MXR micro amp, Guvnor pedal, MXR smart gate.CARCASS live at Saint Vitus Bar, Sep. 25th, 2013 (FULL SET) - YouTube


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 23, 2013)

alilcluless said:


> He keeps his gear stock. So for the ibanez rg/s he used Super3s, esp lp had seymour duncan JB / 59 combo, and the one he uses most often as of now is Gibson Les Paul Custom in Wine Red that has it has "original Gibson pickups" the bridge without the cover so that would make it a '78 T-Top humbucker set. As stated he used the original 5150/6505 not the 5150ii/6505+ and currently is using the EVH 5150 lll amps. The closest thing you can get to the gibson t-top is the bare knuckles pickup riff raff. And as far as pedals he uses a (which probably changes ... tuner, overdrive, noise gate) TC Electronic Polytune tuner, an MXR micro amp, Guvnor pedal, MXR smart gate.CARCASS live at Saint Vitus Bar, Sep. 25th, 2013 (FULL SET) - YouTube



#1. Congrats on the thread necro, since the OP is from 2006.

#2. Symphonies of Sickness is from 1989, the 5150 didn't even exist.


----------



## protest (Oct 23, 2013)

Ah 2006...

Gas prices had shot up up to almost $3 a gallon... but Justin was bringing sexy back so it was all good... The nation had learned to love a quirky, mustached immigrant from Kazakhstan, and Martin Scorsese showed us that you can be in the mob even if you have a Boston accent.


----------



## DarkNe0 (Oct 23, 2013)

Isn't necessarily what they used but it sounds pretty damn close:


----------



## alilcluless (Oct 23, 2013)

a) I dont care about that OP 2006, and it was redug in 2008. I am answering a question that OTHER people may want to know
b) I am giving good information, on a popular site (the first to appear when searching for carcass tone etc) SO go cry about this and keep useless thoughts to yourself next time.
c) 1989 duh, yet people were mentioning heartwork and most love that tone etc. Back then he used a vintage fifty-watt Marshall plexi. Happy braw?


Toshiro said:


> #1. Congrats on the thread necro, since the OP is from 2006.
> 
> #2. Symphonies of Sickness is from 1989, the 5150 didn't even exist.


----------



## alilcluless (Oct 23, 2013)

And that was 10 years previous to Carcass then last release, but people wanted to know. They just released an album "surgical steel", so people may want to know more factual information... and it was redug up in 2008 doooode. God, why start a new thread when its the same subject?


protest said:


> Ah 2006...
> 
> Gas prices had shot up up to almost $3 a gallon... but Justin was bringing sexy back so it was all good... The nation had learned to love a quirky, mustached immigrant from Kazakhstan, and Martin Scorsese showed us that you can be in the mob even if you have a Boston accent.


----------



## lemeker (Oct 23, 2013)

Your getting shit, because it's usually frowned upon to necro bump a thread that old. While I understand your logic and have necro bump a few times myself, it's just easier to start a new thread. If you want to know what they used for surgical, just read one of the recent guitar worlds, they talk all about it.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 23, 2013)

alilcluless said:


> a) I dont care about that OP 2006, and it was redug in 2008. I am answering a question that OTHER people may want to know
> b) I am giving good information, on a popular site (the first to appear when searching for carcass tone etc) SO go cry about this and keep useless thoughts to yourself next time.
> c) 1989 duh, yet people were mentioning heartwork and most love that tone etc. Back then he used a vintage fifty-watt Marshall plexi. Happy braw?



Yup, that info about their current gear was worth nercoing this. Sure.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Oct 24, 2013)

DarkNe0 said:


> Isn't necessarily what they used but it sounds pretty damn close:




I agree, I get a solid carcass tone out of that thing


----------

